# Then & Now



## BoyFromLA (Jan 7, 2019)

Many of tarantula keepers including myself, really love to getting slings, and watching them grow in sizes.

I would love to dedicate this picture thread for comparison of your tarantulas, then & now.

Hopefully this will provide general ideas of tarantulas’ growth rates, in a fun, and joyful way.

You can either post two pictures (when it was a sling, and now) or make a collage.

Below is my Caribena versicolor as an example:

February 4, 2018




November 4, 2018

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 7, 2019)

• Ephebopus murinus

August 27, 2018




January 6, 2019

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 7, 2019)

Some of mine:
1.0 _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'mascara'
Obtained: Nov. 1, 2018
Molt 1: Nov. 9, 2018
Molt 2: Dec. 31, 2018



0.1 _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'platyomma'
Obtained: Sept. 17, 2018
Molt 1: Oct. 18, 2018
Molt 2: Dec. 19-22, 2018



1.0 _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'cascada'
Obtained: Sept. 25, 2018
Molt 1: Oct. 28, 2018
Molt 2: Dec. 23, 2018



0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'flammifera'
Obtained: Sept. 25, 2018
Molt 1: Oct. 20, 2018
Molt 2: Dec. 1, 2018



1.0 _Pamphobeteus _cf. _antinous_
Obtained: Sept. 25, 2018
Molt 1: Oct. 23, 2018
Molt 2: Dec. 17, 2018



0.1 _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'magna'
Obtained: Sept. 25, 2018
Molt 1: Oct. 19, 2018
Molt 2: Dec. 6, 2018



0.1 _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'manabi'
Obtained: Nov. 1, 2018
Molt 1: Dec. 12, 2018

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 7, 2019)

Awesome collage, and tarantulas!


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 7, 2019)

*Flash ( Grammostola pulchra)*












Baby Flash (♀ Grammostola pulchra 0.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 7, 2019
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
female
flash
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
pulchra
sling




						Flash when I got her in 2015
					
















Flash and the Mask (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 2, 2018
__
brazilian black tarantula
female
flash
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						No one cared who she was until she put on the mask.
					




*Bulldozer ( Grammostola pulchra)*












Baby Bulldozer (♀ Grammostola pulchra 2")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 7, 2019
__ 6
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
pulchra
sling




						Bulldozer when I got her in 2015
					
















Bulldozer (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 2, 2018
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						If you take flash pictures of another tarantula, Dozer comes out to investigate.
					




*Muffet ( Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)*












Muffet (♂ Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 1, 2017
__ 2
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
male
muffet
sling




						my GBB sling
					
















At the Oasis (♂ Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 5, 2018
__ 7
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
muffet




						Muffet, my male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, checking out his water dish after I cleaned and...
					




*Genicula ( Acanthoscurria geniculata)*












Freshly Molted Acanthoscurria geniculata Sling (♂ 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 7
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
callow
genicula
geniculata
male
post-molt
sling
whitebanded tarantula




						My new Acanthoscurria geniculata sling just molted for the first time (in my care).
					
















His Water Dish (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 22, 2018
__ 5
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						When I refilled his water dish, Genicula got in and began attacking the water.
					




*Squirt ( Psalmopoeus cambridgei)*












Young Psalmopoeus cambridgei (female, 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 3, 2017
__
cambridgei
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						My new buddy arrived today.
					
















Lean and Green (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 2, 2018
__ 4
__
cambridgei
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Squirt molted 5 days ago.
					




*Bumblebutt ( Davus pentaloris)*












My New Davus pentaloris Sling (1.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 5, 2018
__
bumblebutt
crypsidromus pentaloris
davus
davus mozinno
davus pentalore
davus pentaloris
female
guatemalan tiger rump
guatemalan tiger rump tarantula
hapalopus pentaloris
pentaloris
pseudoschizopelma pentalore
sling



















Bumblebutt (♀ Davus pentaloris 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 22, 2018
__ 7
__
bumblebutt
davus
davus mozinno
davus pentalore
davus pentaloris
female
guatemalan tiger rump tarantula
juvenile
juvenile female
pentaloris







*Pele ( Bumba cabocla)*












Tiny Sling With a Tiny Worm (♂ Bumba horrida)



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 5, 2018
__ 3
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
feeding
horrida
iracema cabocla
male
maraca cabocla
paraphysa horrida
pele
sling




						Proof that even a tiny sling can take live prey!
					
















Redhead (♂ Bumba horrida 2")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 19, 2018
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile
juvenile male
male
paraphysa horrida
pele




						He rarely sits for photos.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 7, 2019)

Updated my post with molt dates



Ungoliant said:


> *Flash ( Grammostola pulchra)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the wait time between molts for the _G. pulchra_? Pretty long I'm guessing?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 7, 2019)

antinous said:


> What was the wait time between molts for the _G. pulchra_? Pretty long I'm guessing?


I got Flash on 9/5/2015, when she was 0.75".  She molted on the following dates:

10/7/2015: 1.25"
12/22/2015
2/16/2016
10/29/2016
2/10/2017: 2.25"
10/31/2017
1/1/2018: 3"
11/30/2018: 3.5"

I got Bulldozer on 9/26/2015, when she was 2".  She molted on the following dates:

9/26/2015: 2"
12/2/2015
1/19/2016: 3"
1/31/2017: 3.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Jan 7, 2019)

_G. pulchra_
June 4, 2017



October 23, 2018



_H. chilensis_
June 21, 2018



January 5, 2019

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 12, 2019)

• Ephebopus cyanognathus

January 10, 2018




January 12, 2019


----------



## antinous (Jan 13, 2019)

1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. ‘mascara’ ‘B’

Obtained: 11/1/2018
Molt 1: 11/23/2018
Molt 2: 1/12/19

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 19, 2019)

Theraphosa blondi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Jan 29, 2019)

I'll post one of my B albo later it's fun to see what they looked like when they were babies compared to now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091 (Jan 29, 2019)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> I'll post one of my B albo later it's fun to see what they looked like when they were babies compared to now


My A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 29, 2019)

A. minatrix (Nov '17 - Present)
View media item 45508












1.0 Avicularia minatrix



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jan 5, 2019
__ 4
__
avicularia
avicularia minatrix
male
minatrix




						Ermac rocking his new suit, thought he was going to hook out with this moult but apparently he...
					




H. maculata (Nov '17 - Present)
View media item 45895












0.1 Heteroscodra maculata



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Nov 14, 2018
__ 1
__
female
heteroscodra
heteroscodra maculata
maculata
togo starburst tarantula




						Domino rocking her new suit
					




P. pulcher (Mar '17 - Aug '18)
View media item 39317View media item 52661
E. cyanognathus (Mar '17 - April '18)
View media item 39162View media item 49853
P. subfusca (Jul '17 - July '18)
View media item 42845View media item 52333


----------



## antinous (Jan 29, 2019)

There's already thread about this:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/then-now.315111/#post-2887564

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 30, 2019)

Grammostola pulchra female, Raven.
March 2016


November 2018



Brachypelma verdezi female, Ginger.
April 2016


January 2019



Lasiodora difficilis female, Sprite.
June 2016


September 2018



Thrixopelma ockerti female, Tivoli.
August 2016


December 2018



Caribena versicolor male, Willow.
July 2016


January 2019

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 30, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> A. minatrix (Nov '17 - Present)


Beautiful color of it’s abdomen. Lovely indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Jan 31, 2019)

B. hamorii October 2017



January 2019

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Feb 1, 2019)

My Homoeomma sp. blue peru (or whatever she is/might be ) went from a tiny 1/3"-1/2" sling to a 3 1/2" juvenile in a year.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 1, 2019)

Thekla said:


> My Homoeomma sp. blue peru (or whatever she is/might be ) went from a tiny 1/3"-1/2" sling to a 3 1/2" juvenile in a year.


That’s an awesome growth rate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 1, 2019)

_Homoeomma chilensis_, Sept 2017 







Dec 2018:

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Feb 2, 2019)

1.0 _Pamphobeteus_ sp. ‘flammifera’ - molted three times since September


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 7, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> _Homoeomma chilensis_, Sept 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course she moults the weekend after I post this... lol.

Let's try again.












Also, another spider, _Harpactira pulchripes _#2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 10, 2019)

G. pulchra, February 2018 (.75")



February 2019, (~2”), 4 molts later
(Same fake leaves )



H. chilensis, September 2017 (.25")



December 2018 (1.5”), 8 molts later

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla (Feb 10, 2019)

WolfSoon said:


> G. pulchra, February 2018 (.75")
> View attachment 299785
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of steroids do you have your H. chilensis on? :wideyed: Whatever it is, I want/need that!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 10, 2019)

Thekla said:


> What kind of steroids do you have your H. chilensis on? :wideyed: Whatever it is, I want/need that!


He must’ve been sneaking out and finding steroids without my permission - you know how they like to explore.  My second H. chilensis is still a bit smaller and refuses to molt again, if that’s any consolation.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 10, 2019)

Thekla said:


> What kind of steroids do you have your H. chilensis on? :wideyed: Whatever it is, I want/need that!





WolfSoon said:


> He must’ve been sneaking out and finding steroids without my permission - you know how they like to explore.  My second H. chilensis is still a bit smaller and refuses to molt again, if that’s any consolation.


Eight moults in 14 months?  I was going to say... but the steroids totally makes sense.  I'll have to leave some near my Ts and look the other way.  

Mine has moulted 6 times since September 2017.


_Lasiodora parahybana _from Sep. 7, 2017: 







Forgive the blurry photo, the T was tiny.

Current instar:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Thekla (Feb 10, 2019)

This is mine. It moulted twice until now and grew 1/2", if at all. It's in premoult though (I hope ), hasn't eaten in a month.

November 2017 (about 3/4 inch)



February 2019 (about 1 1/4 inch)



There you have it: 2 moults in 15 months and a growth rate not even a glacier could compete with.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 10, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> Eight moults in 14 months?  I was going to say... but the steroids totally makes sense.  I'll have to leave some near my Ts and look the other way.
> 
> Mine has moulted 6 times since September 2017.


Like yours, my other H. chilensis has molted 6 times since late September (I forgot that’s when I got them). Further proof that the one in the photos is on something.  I would’ve shared photos of the smaller one, but s/he’s embarrassingly rotund and in need of a molt.


----------



## codicez (Feb 18, 2019)

December 2017





February 2019

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Feb 19, 2019)

Pamphobeteus sp. magna



Pamphobeteus sp. ‘manabi’

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 19, 2019)

It feels really good seeing tarantulas growing in sizes. Very satisfying indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Thekla (Mar 2, 2019)

25/01/2018



13 months and 6 moults later...

02/03/2019

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 2, 2019)

Why cant this speicies look the same as slings when adult?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 2, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> Why cant this speicies look the same as slings when adult?


So you can always start keeping it from a sling stage to cherish the moments.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 2, 2019)

• Grammostola pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 2, 2019)

• Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## Olan (Mar 10, 2019)

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black

March 2017



July 2017



Nov. 2018

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Mar 10, 2019)

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus - obtained Jan 22, molted March 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 15, 2019)

• Pamphobeteus antinous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 16, 2019)

• Brachypelma albopilosum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Olan (Mar 16, 2019)

B. emilia

8-14-2017



3-16-19

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## karmacabre (Mar 16, 2019)

This will be the thread I return to if I ever become impatient with little baby spoods. Progress is so satisfying, even if it's vicarious

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StormyMyth729 (Mar 17, 2019)

Love this thread!!! My slings are all new and small...can't wait to post pics here of their progress.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 17, 2019)

StormyMyth729 said:


> Love this thread!!! My slings are all new and small...can't wait to post pics here of their progress.


Can’t wait to see them growing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (Mar 17, 2019)

A. geniculata 
March 21, 2017




Feb 13th 2019

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 21, 2019)

• Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 27, 2019)

• Orphnaecus philippinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel PMPE (Mar 27, 2019)

Minha L. paraybana jovem. Fêmea 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 com 8 cm. Adquirida hoje por mim.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Mar 28, 2019)

T. blondi 6/5/2018












My little ball of fluff



__ Paul1126
__ May 6, 2018
__ 6
__
blondi
goliath birdeater tarantula
sling
theraphosa
theraphosa blondi




						T. blondi
					




T. blondi 13/1/2019












1.0 blondi



__ Paul1126
__ Feb 13, 2019
__ 3
__
blondi
goliath birdeater tarantula
male
theraphosa
theraphosa blondi







B. boehmei 28/7/2017
View media item 42814
B. boehmei 22/5/2018












Starting to show adult colouration



__ Paul1126
__ May 22, 2018
__
boehmei
brachypelma
brachypelma boehmei
mexican fireleg tarantula
sling




						B. boehmei sling
					




B. vagans 11/11/2017












Growing up so fast



__ Paul1126
__ Nov 11, 2017



						B. Vagans sling I got at 1cm
					




B. vagans 6/5/2018












Brachypelma vagans



__ Paul1126
__ May 6, 2018
__ 3
__
brachypelma
brachypelma vagans
feeding
mexican redrump tarantula
vagans




						First time with live prey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 3, 2019)

• Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LailaQ (Apr 13, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> *Flash ( Grammostola pulchra)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely T’s, and fabulous names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 15, 2019)

Eupalaestrus campestratus, Calypso.
June 2016 - freshly moulted.



April 2019 - same stance. 



Homoeomma chilensis, Totem.
July 2016



March 2019



Euathlus parvulus/manicata, Orleans
October 2016



January 2019

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 15, 2019)

Avicularia metallica, Hemlock
December 2016 - the day I got him and in very bad shape.


February 2017


May 2017


February 2018


January 2019



Theraphosinae sp. Panama, Lyric.
May 2017


January 2019



Grammostola actaeon, Salem
January 2017


January 2019

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 15, 2019)

Homoeomma sp. Blue/Thrixopelma lagunas, Indigo
January 2018


January 2019



Grammostola sp. Concepcion, Domino
September 2017


March 2019



Grammostola grossa, Jinx
August 2017


February 2019



Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi/truculentus, Kenya
September 2017



March 2019

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 19, 2019)

Avicularia avicularia.
April 2018



April 2019

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Apr 19, 2019)

Was that the first of the sac to moult to 2i?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 19, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> Was that the first of the sac to moult to 2i?


Yes, they are actually the same individual. I had given him to a friend, but she got concerned about him and gave him back to me. I chose this one for her, because he was the most robust and farthest along.
The girl I kept back was the opposite - she was well behind the rest and I didn't think she would make it. Now they are both doing well and I have a male for future breeding to my adult females. It worked out really well to get one of each sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 15, 2019)

• Dolichothele diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 15, 2019)

• Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 6, 2019)

• Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gogyeng (Jul 7, 2019)

antinous said:


> Some of mine:
> 1.0 _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'mascara'
> Obtained: Nov. 1, 2018
> Molt 1: Nov. 9, 2018
> ...


Yes these Pamphos change so much ! Nice pics



BoyFromLA said:


> • Caribena versicolor
> 
> View attachment 313859
> 
> ...


amazing pics !



BoyFromLA said:


> • Orphnaecus philippinus
> 
> View attachment 303730
> 
> ...


very nice and glossy orphnaecus . Nice pics !


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 8, 2019)

• Ephebopus cyanognathus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla (Jul 10, 2019)

0.1 B. albopilosum (Nicaragua)

2nd July 2018 (2nd instar)



10th July 2019 (almost exactly one year and 7 moults later)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Jul 11, 2019)

P. cambridgei male, October 2018



June 2019

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jul 13, 2019)

Pamphobeteus insignis molt progression

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 13, 2019)

• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 25, 2019)

• Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 25, 2019)

• Dolichothele diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 27, 2019)

• Ephebopus murinus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Jul 29, 2020)

Homoeomma chilensis

June 2018



July 2020

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 29, 2020)

Theraphosa blondi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 7, 2020)

Caribena versicolor

Then: February 4, 2018
Now: September 6, 2020

•Then







•Now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 2, 2021)

• Caribena versicolor

Then: February 4, 2018
Now: January 2, 2021

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Jan 2, 2021)

Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla (Jan 3, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> • Caribena versicolor
> 
> Then: February 4, 2018
> Now: January 2, 2021
> ...


Same here!   

Then: May 5, 2018
Now: January 3, 2021













thirsty blue ball of fluff



__ Thekla
__ May 5, 2018
__ 10
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
drinking
female
martinique pinktoe tarantula
sling
versicolor




						Caught my 3/4" C. versicolor sling drinking for the first time. So cute! 

















Mrs Blue Berry...



__ Thekla
__ Jan 3, 2021
__ 5
__
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
female
martinique pinktoe tarantula
versicolor




						... being pretty in 2021!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 22, 2021)

• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis




*Then: 06/08/2018*







*Now: 05/22/2021*

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 22, 2021)

T. vagans September, 2019


Now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 21, 2021)

• Pamphobeteus antinous




02/13/2018




08/16/2018




03/15/2019




09/05/2020




08/20/2021

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Aug 21, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Theraphosa blondi
> 
> View attachment 354510
> 
> ...


Going to find him a mate?  That is a fast maturation time for a species so large (although they do grow exceptionally fast).


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 21, 2021)

dangerforceidle said:


> Going to find him a mate?


It’s a female.


----------



## dangerforceidle (Aug 22, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> It’s a female.


Those pedipalps scream mature male.  _T. blondi_ and _T. stirmi_ do not possess tibial hooks as adult males, only _T. apophysis _does from the genus (hence the name, as the 'hooks' are known as apophyses).

For some reason I read 2020 as the current year, so that is an old moult anyway.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 22, 2021)

dangerforceidle said:


> Those pedipalps scream mature male.


Ohhhhhh my bad, I thought you were talking about my very last post, about Pamphobeteus antinous.

Yes, you are right, T. blondi was indeed a male, I traded it with P. rufilata sling as soon as it matured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Aug 23, 2021)

That _P. antinous_ lady is gorgeous!


----------



## Boomkip (Aug 24, 2021)

No difference after a molt or anything, but the difference in booty after having a good drink and a good meal. 

Psalmopoeus Irminia.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 28, 2021)

• Poecilotheria rufilata




01/30/2021




06/12/2021




08/28/2021

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SageN (Aug 28, 2021)

Homoeomma chilensis in March 2018 


and August 21, 2021

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Sep 28, 2021)

Eupalaestrus campestratus

August 19, 2019



September 28, 2021

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 28, 2021)

SageN said:


> View attachment 397260
> 
> Homoeomma chilensis in March 2018
> View attachment 397261
> ...


3 years of patience. Finally had those beautiful adult colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Oct 5, 2021)

Not really of a pic of a sling to an adult, but before and after a molt for my H gigas. It's a pretty big color change, from normal h gigas sling colors to the darker adult brown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## LaughingLunatic (Oct 10, 2021)

A few days after she arrived late Feb '21




7.5 months later, after her last molt, a few days ago:




They grow up so fast...

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------

